# Hydrotherm AM-100 pulse boiler



## SSmarkom3 (Nov 19, 2020)

Hello,
I am servicing an 18 year old pulse boiler. The unit has been well maintained and is currently operable. I recently replaced the fan prove switch which I believe was causing erratic starting. If the problem persists the next step is new ignition module ($800.00). This part is hard to find, but available. Considering the boilers age. Is it worth replacing there ignition module? I have seen the heat exchangers last up to 27 years and others last 12. Please advise of any experiences with the Hydrotherm pulse boilers. Thanks


----------



## RobertHuffman60 (Dec 13, 2020)

SSmarkom3 said:


> Hello,
> I am servicing an 18 year old pulse boiler. The unit has been well maintained and is currently operable. I recently replaced the fan prove switch which I believe was causing erratic starting. If the problem persists the next step is new ignition module ($800.00). This part is hard to find, but available. Considering the boilers age. Is it worth replacing there ignition module? I have seen the heat exchangers last up to 27 years and others last 12. Please advise of any experiences with the Hydrotherm pulse boilers. Thanks


We have two Hydropulse AM-100's in our system, installed about 1992. The noisier one still works, although it's a little rusty on the bottom due to a loose condensate drain fitting (now fixed). The other, usually more trusty, one has been dead for some months now. It tries to start, but won't quite catch. I have a tune up kit, but can't get the very rusty spark plug out. The gas valve/regulator on this one has been replaced about 3 years ago. The fans on both have been replaced numerous times and are getting expensive (now ~$300). I'm reticent to sink any more money into this unless I can get someone really confident and qualified to work on it. We need to do something before heating season fast approaching. We got thru the worst of last winter on one boiler, but fortunately did not below zero days in a row.


----------



## Kangaroogod (Dec 6, 2011)

All of the ones around here have been replaced that I have seen. Had a couple with the old cam timers on them. I guess if the unit craps out in the middle of the winter you need to weigh how inconvenient it would be to find parts and be without heat on an obsolete system 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------

